# pomps?



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Are the pompano in this area in the fall? Do you catch them using the same methods as spring?


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yes they are I just asked the same ? the other day , But I dont know if you catch them the same or not , I dont know if the sand fleas come back through but the guys that replyied to my ? said Oct,Nov,and even Dec they have caught them....


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Same way in the Fall as in the Spring. Some say they have better luck in the Fall, I personally think they are thicker in the Spring, but both are good.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

In my eperiences, the early Spring when I get a few big ones I've always called them "Scouts", and in the fall when I catch them, they seems to be larger in size and more weight to them. Maybe its the Scouts coming back through. I've had some pretty good luck with them in the fall when I go, but my season is usually the Spring for them.

Chris


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> Are the pompano in this area in the fall? Do you catch them using the same methods as spring?


There will be pompano in the water 12 months out of the year unless the water temp falls into the low 50's. Usually your juvenile fish will stay in the surf for the first year of their life. Pompano can become sexually mature at about a year of age (they will be about 15"). The fish spawn offshore from Spring to October and return in the fall to fatten up for the winter before returning offshore. Winter fishing will generally produce fish that are 15" or less. Sand fleas are here year 'round as well. I've always found that the larger fish seem to be the early ones in the Fall and Spring. That is not to say I haven't caught some large ones at other times.


----------



## laurenshort (Jul 14, 2010)

I have never Pompano fished before and would love any tips or tricks that anybody wants to give!! Or any recommended areas to fish for them?

Thanks!


----------

